# Assassin's Creed IV Discussion



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2013)

Its kind of early for this but couldn't help creating the thread.

The new assasins creed is almost confirmed and will feature a whole new assassin.

Check out the teaser image in the link below:

Assassin's creed IV

*news.cheatcc.com/articles/390168#.URaq9qWTyr0


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Too early man, and keep this up and soon we'll see people flooding the forums with COD 10, or Mass effect 5 threads, just wait till the at least a teaser trailer is out.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh just finish this series already.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2013)

Heard New AC got Co-Op mode.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 10, 2013)

Another AC oh god why? I din't even play AC 2 series


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Another AC oh god why? *I din't even play AC 2 series*


Then you missed out a lot, AC2 was fantastic, unlike the others that followed it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Another AC oh god why? I din't even play AC 2 series



man, AC2 was the best in the entire series.. you seriously missed out a lot


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup AC2 series was best and AC3 is the worst. Even AC1 was much better than AC3.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 10, 2013)

how many of you finished AC3?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought AC3 and it was such a waste .. i'm staying away from this ..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

I loved ACII the most because of it's era. 14th century was amazing, not much had developed and still we were using blades. I hate ACIII because of guns... it just takes out the feeling of a grand period.

Ezio will be THE best assassin. Though this new mustache guy looks like a badarse.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how many of you finished AC3?



I guess almost everyone who posted in this thread including me played AC3.
It did not live up to expectations , especially the ending which was pathetic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how many of you finished AC3?



Oh I forgot this game. Gotta add this game to my hell-loadsa-games-that-need-to-be-completed list.

Or in a simple word, nope.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Played for a hour and then put it in TPL.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

AC3, awesome story, awesome graphics, awesome music, awesome gameplay mechanics, extreme lame@$$ fighting, sooo boring.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, that new guy is Nikolai Orelov. He's seen in an AC comic book. I definitely think Ubi are moving to Russia set around 1850-1900. 

Too damn near to our time. We know how the world was in 1900s Ubi!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Means no surprises.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2013)

A better image.

*1080hdwallpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Hd-assassins_creed-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Ezio Looks best.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ezio Looks best.



I think Altair is the most badarse. Though the new guy looks closer to Altair and is a Russian, so he's badarse already.

Looking part, it's Connor for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it just me or does the new guy look so......fat


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think Altair is the most badarse. Though the new guy looks closer to Altair and is a Russian, so he's badarse already.
> 
> Looking part, it's Connor for me.



Altair was very good but with Ezio we actually saw how he changed from his childhood to his mature age. When you see the whole life of a protagonist you kinda get connected to him/her.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 11, 2013)

Who's the guy on the far right?


----------



## Jripper (Feb 11, 2013)

Dude's carrying a gun. Hope AC series doesn't evolve into a generic TPS -_-


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Dude's carrying a gun. Hope AC series doesn't evolve into a generic TPS -_-


That dude belongs to Comic-book, not AC4. So, no worries!


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 11, 2013)

Spoiler



AC III have awesome graphics but the ending was totally pathetic. AC3 wasted my time.
I will not play AC IV because my favourite character Desmond Miles died in AC 3. and yes Ezio Auditore da firenze was great assassin in AC series..
Ubisoft is messing up with AC series....without Desmond's missions and naval battles there is not much fun in AC 3 rather than that eye popping graphics.
like gameranand said when you see full life story of protagonist you get connected to him.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

*^^ You just ruined my game, spoiler tags, hell, too late*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Who's the guy on the far right?



Most probably the nest protagonist.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Most probably the nest protagonist.



There's no info about him for now, may be fan art?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> There's no info about him for now, may be fan art?



Yes exactly. I mean if you now that he is going to be in 1900s then you can imagine the rest.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Who's the guy on the far right?





NVIDIAGeek said:


> BTW, that new guy is Nikolai Orelov. He's seen in an AC comic book. I definitely think Ubi are moving to Russia set around 1850-1900.
> 
> Too damn near to our time. We know how the world was in 1900s Ubi!



A Russian. Looks like Altair. With a mustache. Badarsery redefined.

*images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120821081818/adventuretimewithfinnandjake/images/9/9b/Nikolai_Orelov_full_body_shot2.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't they're gonna use an existing assassin in a game, they did say its a new hero.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't they're gonna use an existing assassin in a game, they did say its a new hero.



Take that with a pinch of salt. I mean how many times you want your heart to break when it comes to this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I mean how many times you want your heart to break when it comes to this.



what?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> what?



That was sarcasm. What I really meant that developers always says those things to make the hype but most of the time don't deliver it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have completed AC3, read this


Spoiler



Guys, even if Desmond died.. I think he still could be alive INSIDE the animus, the same way the nanosuit stored prophet's memories etc ..  Just like subject 16, desmond could interact from within the animus.. IDK but it's just absurd for Ubisoft to ditch the main charecter after so many games and create  a new one in the sequel (unless its a spinoff game, which is unlikely anyway)... Desmond WILL return, I can almost guarentee this


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't they're gonna use an existing assassin in a game, they did say its a new hero.



Ubisoft's a corporate, business-minded company. 'Nuff said.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ubisoft's a corporate, business-minded company. 'Nuff said.



Its not about that, every one of the AC heroes in the games are debutantes, Altair, Ezio, Connor, Aveline. So judging from that, I just don't think they'll use that russian guy from comics, I could be wrong though.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its not about that, every one of the AC heroes in the games are debutantes, Altair, Ezio, Connor, Aveline. So judging from that, I just don't think they'll use that russian guy from comics, I could be wrong though.



Lets hope for the best. Any official trailer or something yet ??


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

I love assassin creed series 
ac 3 is  not bad at all
It showed the assassin story from the childhood(even his father's story)
According to me , It is the best assassin creed part
I am waiting for its next part this year or may be  starting of next year

I love assassin creed series 
ac 3 is  not bad at all
It showed the assassin story from the childhood(even his father's story)
According to me , It is the best assassin creed part
I am waiting for its next part this year or may be  starting of next year


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> I love assassin creed series
> ac 3 is  not bad at all
> It showed the assassin story from the childhood(even his father's story)
> *According to me , It is the best assassin creed part*
> I am waiting for its next part this year or may be  starting of next year



Have you played AC2 ??


----------



## RBX (Feb 18, 2013)

I've read the Nokolai Orelov comics - The Fall, it doesn't have the kind of story good enough for a game.


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you played AC2 ??


No i haven't played ac 2
I have played ac1, ac revelations and ac 3


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Play AC2, that was the best.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2013)

The epicest game, AC2, if that's the word.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

rst said:


> No i haven't played ac 2
> I have played ac1, ac revelations and ac 3



Yeah I expected it to be the case because AC3 is nothing as compared to AC2 and you stated that AC3 is best so I thought that you must haven't played AC2. Play that game, the best game in the series so far.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 19, 2013)

I played ac1 long back and left after playing a bit,haven't played any other game in the series as of yet.Can I play ac2 directly without having played ac1 or acr?


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^^Yeah.You can play AC2 directly....after that ACB and Then ACR. But AC2 was best in the series so far.


----------



## rst (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I expected it to be the case because AC3 is nothing as compared to AC2 and you stated that AC3 is best so I thought that you must haven't played AC2. Play that game, the best game in the series so far.


Yeah, I will


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2013)

> In February 2013, Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot confirmed that the next game, releasing some time before April 2014, would feature a new hero, time period, and development team.[22] No launch platforms were mentioned.[23]



So, we can expect a sort of reboot.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> So, we can expect a sort of reboot.


Much needed


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> So, we can expect a sort of reboot.



Well Desmond story is over already. I don't think they have any other choice either.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I don't think they have any other choice either.


SPOILER, is it so hard to include the tags, twice you guys had given a key plot away, won't affect me as someone else took care of it a few pages back, but might affect others.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> SPOILER, is it so hard to include the tags, twice you guys had given a key plot away, won't affect me as someone else took care of it a few pages back, but might affect others.



Hmmm........Actually I don't think that I did something bad. I didn't said how it ended, I just stated the story of Desmond is over, this is mentioned in reviews also. Also this thread is for AC next part so anyone coming here would have already played AC3.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler



It's not an end. There's a possibility that Desmond can stay inside the Animus, as Altair/Ezio/Connor did with the memories.Even a new protagonist (if any) can access (play) as Desmond.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_content_width/hash/f3/cc/1361901051_4267_1.jpg

*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTS0luQtWdxCq2M7znnJIF9lzkK2-TAmByxLaTwN0KhUD0HmV9r

First screenshot of 'Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag' surfaces - Long Island Video Game Industry | Examiner.com

Shyt!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2013)

Tada!

*images.vg247.com/current//2013/02/assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-SML.jpg

Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag confirmed, full reveal next week | VG247


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

Guess the game is gonna be similar to AC-3...with different locations and more naval battles


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2013)

The point is 'Who's gonna enter the Animus'?

@vickybat: Time to rename the thread as 'AC4:Black Flag'.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

So we having a new protagonist or the old one ??


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

^ new


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not at all hyped by this game considering the downfall from ac2 to ac3 . Maybe i put too much expectation with ac3 that it became my most anticipated game of 2012 .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not expecting much from this game ether, it seems like this game has gone on milling cycle.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2013)

Same as above! 
 They set their standard too high with AC2,  that's why being a fairly good game AC3  felt/seemed  bad, now God knows what have they done with this! Don't like the name though, too modernish,  if that's a word.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

First thing that I hate is use of Guns in the series. I like the old way and don't even want an option to kill my target using guns. Now this game is coming close and close to modern world which is not acceptable for me. I like remembering AC series as a Medieval time game.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2013)

I gotta say I totally agree. *I HATE GUNS* in AC series.
Now some kid will say, don't use it if you don't like it, well that's not the point


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I gotta say I totally agree. *I HATE GUNS* in AC series.
> Now some kid will say, don't use it if you don't like it, well that's not the point



Exactly. They started as Medieval time game and then added guns, then tower defense, naval battle and all. Yes they are good but don't do justice with series, I would have liked if they would go back in time not come in modern times.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

And this was the first game ( ac3) which suffer from low fps issue , i have played ac 2 , brotherhood , revelation in my core 2 duo , amd 5570 , 2 gb ram pc and i didn't even worried to see my fps as the game was smooth for me , after upgrading to 560ti , played ac3 and suffered 25 fps in boston which was very painful for me considering i have spend 999 for this game and no money for previous game !


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Well new engine didn't worked out very well for them.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

iittopper said:


> And this was the first game ( ac3) which suffer from low fps issue , i have played ac 2 , brotherhood , revelation in my core 2 duo , amd 5570 , 2 gb ram pc and i didn't even worried to see my fps as the game was smooth for me , after upgrading to 560ti , played ac3 and suffered 25 fps in boston which was very painful for me considering i have spend 999 for this game and no money for previous game !


Well I had the same card, but for sure FPS didn't drop to 25 in Boston! Yes, it was way lower than in other places, but it was always over 30!
Oh, maybe you played on 1080P, I didn't.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well I had the same card, but for sure FPS didn't drop to 25 in Boston! Yes, it was way lower than in other places, but it was always over 30!
> Oh, maybe you played on 1080P, I didn't.


Boston being an open area commands tremendous load, it drops to 25 using 560Ti at times, but avg it should be over 30.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2013)

AC is the new Modern warfare .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

More evidence. I'm excited!

ASSASSIN'S CREED® New Era. New Assassin.

Trailer confirmed for Monday.

*blogs-images.forbes.com/insertcoin/files/2013/02/ac-art.jpg

*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/assassins_creed_iv_black_flag_art.jpg [Yeah, no hotlinking, that's why]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Another good game going in a mill cycle. Sad.


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

Nobody expected AC2, will change the way that we looked at on AC. Even the AC2 had the hidden gun in Ezio's hands.
Now, they made the GUN openly.

So, lets wait for the trailer.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

AC4 will have *EXPOSED GUNS*, run away little biatch, run away


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 2, 2013)

The main character will be heath conway's father.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> The main character will be heath conway's father.


Fact or speculation?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Fact or speculation?



They're saying it's Edward Kenway, father of Haytham Kenway.


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

'Assassin's Creed 4': Five Things We Expect...and Five Things We Actually Want - Forbes



tkin said:


> Fact or speculation?





> We also know from Ubisoft that our AC4 protagonist is a privateer, Edward Kenway, who happens to be Connor’s granddad. (From AC history, we know Kenway died in 1735; from here-and-now history, we know the Golden Age of Piracy was in the 1720s.)


.....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

Well that means they will go back in time. Good, good.


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

_ Edward Kenway, who happens to be Connor’s granddad = *Simple*._


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

Back in time is a good thing I take but who will be modern protagonist like Desmond ??


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

There lies the twist.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah lest see if its a reboot or continuation.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2013)

CG trailer leaked, youtube now!


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

Got one!
Blonde Assassin?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks.
4 guns? Jeez! Ladies man. Cool. Don't like the trailer much, cool again. Good trailer means bad game I see nowadays.
Is AC trying to become COD / BF? Or ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

The new guy looks kinda handsome if u ask me (no homo)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks good. The new assassin looks handsome (no homo) 
Looking forward to some epic naval battles‚ they were awesome in AC:III


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

Youtube trailer video has been removed 

*SOME NEW SCREENIES:*



Spoiler



*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/assassins-creed-IV-black-flag-screen-6.jpg





Spoiler



*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/assassins-creed-IV-black-flag-screen-2.jpg





Spoiler



*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/assassins-creed-IV-black-flag-screen-3.jpg





Spoiler



*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/assassins-creed-IV-black-flag-screen-4.jpg





Spoiler



*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/assassins-creed-IV-black-flag-screen-5.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Mar 3, 2013)

saw the trailer , was not much impressed . you can watch here *www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200216185921173&oid=103868856449577&saved


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

Seriously Guns and Swords and no Hidden Blade in screenshots


----------



## iittopper (Mar 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seriously Guns and Swords and no Hidden Blade in screenshots



you can see the blade in the trailer !


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

Hidden blade was in Screenshot#2.

Look at the right hand.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

I meant proper use or something.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks.
> 4 guns? Jeez! Ladies man. Cool. Don't like the trailer much, cool again. Good trailer means bad game I see nowadays.
> Is AC trying to become COD / BF? Or ?



There has to be a black sheep...

Holy motherclucking crap! Darn these CG trailers, always gets me pumped. I liked this more than AC3's. 

I love the dark theme of this game. Making me go all crazy, this. I don't care about milking as long as the milk's good.

And trailer here, *gamingeverything.com/41862/assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-debut-trailer-leaked/. Hidden blade's there obviously. I'll buy this just for the pirates and their Scot-Brit mix accent [loved Monkey Island].

EDIT: Yay! Single hidden blade! More Altair-like = more goodness!


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 3, 2013)

Being a big fan of assassins creed i hope the game just justice in the next gen consoles..I am sure it will but at the same time i hope things dont end up being overdone by the developers


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Good that you liked the trailer. We all will like to see a good game, don't we? 
If it's Altair like then I'll die to play it. But, those guns, did Altair use guns? I mean one is alright, which could be used sometimes, but carrying 4 at a time seems too urbanized! 
I wanted a game which will go back in time of Altair, or even before, but the who the **** am I!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> But, those guns, did Altair use guns? I mean one is alright, which could be used sometimes, but carrying 4 at a time seems too urbanized!



Because he a pirate, and they don't reload, hence those many guns.

EDIT - 

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/dir_2982/image_298220.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I wanted a game which will go back in time of Altair, or even before, but the who the **** am I!



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0u60rpkc31r1f5tl.jpg



cyborg47 said:


> Because he a pirate, and they don't reload, hence those many guns.
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> *cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/dir_2982/image_298220.jpg



Yeah, ossum-possum. Witcher-3-whale, yay!


----------



## Jripper (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope this doesn't turn into pirates of the caribbean. -_- I mean I love pirates of the carbbean,but we already have that franchise.
No need for AC to turn into that.

Then again, I might be completely wrong and will indeed be very happy if I am


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Hope this doesn't turn into pirates of the caribbean. -_- I mean I love pirates of the carbbean,but we already have that franchise.
> No need for AC to turn into that.
> 
> Then again, I might be completely wrong and will indeed be very happy if I am



But we don't even have a good pirates game yet, let alone a P of caribbean game, which was cancelled some time ago...fcking disney!


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

Melee combats with dual-wielding swords in the ship, reminds me of Prince's intro in POP:WW.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

i hope this doesnt turn in to another flabby Crysis3 like game..

the devs promise a lot, but rarely manage to deliver.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Well in that case there will be another damage spot on my Sphex, which I did playing C3!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

Have some faith  in Ubi boys......It ain't EA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> But we don't even have a good pirates game yet, let alone a P of caribbean game, which was cancelled some time ago...fcking disney!



Yeah, I was deeply disappointed when I heard Armada of the Damned was cancelled. Was greatly looking forward to it. 

*s.pro-gmedia.com/videogamer/media/images/xbox360/pirates_of_the_caribbean_armada_of_the_damned/screens/pirates_of_the_caribbean_armada_of_the_damned_2.jpg

But ACIV doesn't look like a fun pirate-themed entertainer, like the POTC movies. But hell, I want it dark, gritty and weird and treasure hunting and some fantasy and kraken! Oh man... I only wish. Can't wait!

*Oh BTW, mods please rename the thread.*


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2013)

trailer looks good...new character looks dark and badass...the combat system will be good with more of gun fights i see...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> trailer looks good...new character looks dark and badass...the combat system will be good with more of gun fights i see...



CG trailers will always look good


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> CG trailers will always look good



AC3 was not *at all* bad in graphics department. It looked almost as it's CG trailers.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## rst (Mar 4, 2013)

assassin creed series didn't disappoint me.
assassin creed IV looks much better.



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64 bits) + window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

Wouldn't it had  been better if they would have started a new series with Pirates.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Wouldn't it had  been better if they would have started a new series with Pirates.



New IPs are too risky.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> New IPs are too risky.



Darn it.....I love new IPs.....In AC game I know from where story is going to start...Animus which won't be the case with new IP.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2013)

heres the character intro trailer





cyborg47 said:


> CG trailers will always look good



yeaa...coz thats what pumps up the excitement for the game release  ...we all fall in that trap


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


>



Thats how assassin's get their prostitutes, kill their targets and steal their ******s


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone else thinks the naked lady looks a lot like Kate Winslet?


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> But ACIV doesn't look like a fun pirate-themed entertainer, like the POTC movies. But hell, I want it dark, gritty and weird and treasure hunting and some fantasy and *kraken*! Oh man... I only wish. Can't wait!
> 
> *Oh BTW, mods please rename the thread.*



There was an easter egg in AC2, where we can see a "Giant Squid" swimming across the last assassination tomb.
Have anyone aware of that?


----------



## rst (Mar 4, 2013)

thats why "may contain content inappropriate for children"




Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
 ||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64 bits) + window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2013)

*Plain Assassin hood* - i dint like it!!

@rst - Your signature looks like the SPOILER'd comment. Maybe, add a line above your signature.


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 4, 2013)

full preview Will Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag Put the Series Back on Course? - GameSpot.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Anyone else thinks the naked lady looks a lot like Kate Winslet?



Lady in the trailer looks better...

And darn. This is getting me pumped like ACII did! Better be worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

She does looks similar to Kate. Anyway pirates is a good idea, lets see how it will turn out.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> would be better if ubi dev'd a game for one piece..


Usually anime game are made by japanese companies and are console exclusives, made by namco bandai etc.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2013)

saw the live stream...according to the details they gave....its gonna have more than 50% of the missions naval based and also the money earned during the fights will be used to recruit ppl on the ship


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> saw the live stream...according to the details they gave....its gonna have more than 50% of the missions naval based and also the money earned during the fights will be used to recruit ppl on the ship


That'd be nonsense. They should rename it to something naval based thingy if that's the case


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> That'd be nonsense. They should rename it to something naval based thingy if that's the case



Exactly....But they won't. They just don't give up unless a series gets lots of flame from gamers like POP series.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

What's wrong with the 40% naval $hit? 100% normal missions would bore the fck out of people, the complaints are going pointless now


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> saw the live stream...according to the details they gave....its gonna have more than 50% of the missions naval based and also the money earned during the fights will be used to recruit ppl on the ship



What more they can do with the Pirate-themed game. It's perfect.
Recruiting and sending Assassins on a mission is not new for the series, except that this gonna happen on Sea.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What more they can do with the Pirate-themed game. It's perfect.
> Recruiting and sending Assassins on a mission is not new for the series, except that this gonna happen on Sea.



Apparently, some people need men from mars in a game based on pirates 
No, seriously, the theme is based around Piracy, what else would the missions be based upon rather than water, and its only 50% ffs. There are underwater missions too. The weakest part of any AC game is that the missions tend to get repetitive and boring after a while, they seem to fix it now, but well...some will want to complain regardless


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys, set aside the hate-stuffs. Every game has its drawbacks somewhere.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding the repetitive missions, that's the problem with Sandbox-type games. If a game is linear, people just play non-stop and finish it .
But, if it's sandbox only a handful of side-missions (say 5~7 approx) will be available apart from main story. 

At first, side missions were enjoyable. Once, the player knows how to finish it for few times, he will eventually finds those missions as repetitive.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> What's wrong with the 40% naval $hit? 100% normal missions would bore the fck out of people, the complaints are going pointless now



I am not complaining about game. I am complaining about using a well known game name.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Apparently, some people need men from mars in a game based on pirates
> No, seriously, the theme is based around Piracy, what else would the missions be based upon rather than water, and its only 50% ffs. There are underwater missions too. The weakest part of any AC game is that the missions tend to get repetitive and boring after a while, they seem to fix it now, but well...some will want to complain regardless





Gearbox said:


> What more they can do with the Pirate-themed game. It's perfect.
> Recruiting and sending Assassins on a mission is not new for the series, except that this gonna happen on Sea.



Naval missions are going to be great. It was the only part that I enjoyed in AC3.

off topic : A little fan art from me  ... Couldn't resist the beauty of the flag \m/

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4507/blackflagdsktop.png

Dileep M | Official Blog


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am not complaining about game. I am complaining about using a well known game name.



C'mon, it's not like Brotherhood or something which was exactly same as ACII. There are some different things in this, single hidden blade poses difficult assassination moves and it's *pirates* for God's sake! 

But let us see this E3.


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Dalsim Trojan --> Good. You should post that in Artwork thread too. You made that Assassin 'A' by yourself?

Blonde-hair Assassin. 
He doesn't look like Desmond, so we can expect a new protagonist to enter Animus. 

*cloud.attackofthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/assassins-creed-4-kenway-370x208.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2013)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Naval missions are going to be great. It was the only part that I enjoyed in AC3.
> 
> off topic : A little fan art from me  ... Couldn't resist the beauty of the flag \m/
> 
> ...



Brah, that's some real awesome work. It has become me wallpaper, thanks. Higher res for PC would be great though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks this guy looks a lot like the Forgotten Sands' Prince? only more mature, better facial anatomy and..less gay 
May be the guys who made the trailer used the prince's model.


----------



## rst (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah
He is also appropriate for pop series
Anyway he is much better than Connor(ac3)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2013)

also they said...it will have hunting and harpooning....also he will be able to swim underwater as there wll be collectibles and hidden caves n all(they said the some of the Far cry 3 devs have also worked on this game and so expect better hunting)

Also they said they have taken better elements from all the previous series and put them into one.

I think this one is gonna be gr8 game as I really loved the Naval battles in AC-3


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dalsim Trojan --> Good. You should post that in Artwork thread too. You made that Assassin 'A' by yourself?
> 
> Blonde-hair Assassin.
> He doesn't look like Desmond, so we can expect a new protagonist to enter Animus.
> ...



Thanks bro  yeap ... its easy with the pen tool. And yea, Desmond is dead right? If he is coming back, most probably like Subject 16, trapped in Animus.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Brah, that's some real awesome work. It has become me wallpaper, thanks. Higher res for PC would be great though.



Thanks a lot  



abhidev said:


> also they said...it will have hunting and harpooning....also he will be able to swim underwater as there wll be collectibles and hidden caves n all(they said the some of the Far cry 3 devs have also worked on this game and so expect better hunting)
> 
> Also they said they have taken better elements from all the previous series and put them into one.
> 
> I think this one is gonna be gr8 game as I really loved the Naval battles in AC-3



I really didn't like the hunting part. More like fillers. The naval battles were awesome though ...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2013)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Thanks bro  yeap ... its easy with the pen tool. And yea, Desmond is dead right? If he is coming back, most probably like Subject 16, trapped in Animus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



considering there's gonna be some input from the Far cry guys...hopefully the hunting will be better with good looking environments


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> C'mon, it's not like Brotherhood or something which was exactly same as ACII. There are some different things in this, single hidden blade poses difficult assassination moves and it's *pirates* for God's sake!
> 
> But let us see this E3.



Yeah sure. Its just like when this game is going pirate route then there is small place for Stealth Assassination and I loved AC series for stealth assassinations. 
Lets wait till E3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like Ubisoft is back with the always-on DRM crap, only for the next gen consoles though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Looks like Ubisoft is back with the always-on DRM crap, only for the next gen consoles though.



Achilles' heel for PS4 users. lawl.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

They're gonna need it anyway, when the only way to use the backward compatibility is through streaming the ps3 games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

On pC its still the same DRM right...not the BS like always on net connection ??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

I was a very big fan of AC series(completed all except relevations) before AC3 came out. But the way AC3 did partiality and supported nvidia cards and yes not to forget boring missions, I think AC4 will need a lot to make me play it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> On pC its still the same DRM right...not the BS like always on net connection ??



Don't think they'll bring that back after all the backlash they got


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Ubisoft said:
			
		

> _“We have listened to feedback, and since June last year our policy for all of PC games is that we only require a one-time online activation when you first install the game, and from then you are free to play the game offline.”_



Who brought up the DRM on AC4. There's no official news.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Who brought up the DRM on AC4. There's no official news.



On the next gen consoles, not PC. It hasn't been confirmed though.

Assassin's Creed IV's single player requires an internet connection for next gen consoles | ScrewAttack.com


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2013)

Stop this nonsense.  Discuss the game.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2013)

*New screenies:
**cdn.itproportal.com/photos/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-yarr-610x343_contentfullwidth.jpg
*cdn.itproportal.com/slideshow_images/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-1_2_slideshowdisplayv3.jpg
*cdn.itproportal.com/slideshow_images/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-6_2_slideshowdisplayv3.jpg
*cdn.itproportal.com/slideshow_images/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-7_2_slideshowdisplayv3.jpg
*cdn.itproportal.com/slideshow_images/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-8_2_slideshowdisplayv3.jpg

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - new screenshots | ITProPortal.com


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL looks like we are going to have Jack Sparrow also in the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2013)

^It looks like Jack's dad. :S

I'm very much excited for this game. Can't wait for PS4 and it's games and new Battlefield this E3.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It looks like Jack's dad. :S
> 
> I'm very much excited for this game. Can't wait for PS4 and it's games and new Battlefield this E3.



Yeah more like him. I expect some sarcastic dialogues in the game then.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2013)

Moreover, the ship's name is JACKDAW.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Moreover, the ship's name is JACKDAW.



Yeah Jack is definately somewhere there.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2013)

Assassin’s Creed 4 will ‘give pirates the HBO reality treatment’, isn’t for kids says Ubisoft | VG247

Darn, it's turning out to be a game I've been waiting for.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Assassin’s Creed 4 will ‘give pirates the HBO reality treatment’, isn’t for kids says Ubisoft | VG247
> 
> Darn, it's turning out to be a game I've been waiting for.



Yeah Game does looks very Gory for sure.


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2013)

If Connor became an Assassin and his grandfather (Edward Kenway) was an Assassin (as per AC4), how his father (Haytham Kenway) alone is a Templar?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If Connor became an Assassin and his grandfather (Edward Kenway) was an Assassin (as per AC4), how his father (Haytham Kenway) alone is a Templar?


Did you play AC3? you will get the answer in the game


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Did you play AC3? you will get the answer in the game


Currently, am playing now. In sequence 6 i guess.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2013)

checkout this gameplay trailer...the games looks amazing!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> checkout this gameplay trailer...the games looks amazing!!!



PC footage confirmed!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> checkout this gameplay trailer...the games looks amazing!!!



Cluckin' shyt! Looks amazing! The more greener, the merrier. The graphics look better than AC3's or it's because of my excitement.

Can't wait for some treasure hunting! Darn.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2013)

the greenery gives the feel of Far cry3...no wonder its coz of the Far cry 3 devs hv worked on this...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 26, 2013)

I just pray that nvidia doesn't act nerd in this one as it did in ac3. The game simply sucked on radeon cards.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

A different take on AC4.
Assassin's Creed's New Protagonist Sure Looks Like This Porn Star


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> A different take on AC4.
> Assassin's Creed's New Protagonist Sure Looks Like This Porn Star



I don't think so. Just the regular BS, they got nothing to write.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2013)

Assassin’s Creed 4 Black Flag: PC Is Lead Platform, Will Be Ported To Consoles

Assassin’s Creed 4 has a new lead platform in the PC and this has been confirmed by Ubisoft Singapore. Hugues Ricour, senior producer of the game, has told Edge that they along with five other studios are helping Ubisoft Montreal create this behemoth.

“So we do work on a high-end PC, and that helps, that simplifies things,” he said. “We are discovering these opportunities for Assassin’s Creed in general so we know games are becoming more social, more connected, and we know this next generation is going to help us.”

“Assassin’s Creed, originally, was a very singleplayer focused game but we have a section of our audience that loves the multiplayer. However, a lot of our fans are very engaged with the story, and the narrative, so how do we combine this with a connected experience? It’s still to be defined and we have a few good ideas. The game will remain true to its roots, and its roots are in the narrative and immersing the player into an experience and a story.”

The PS4 allows them to use more social aspects to enhance the game and it is first being made on the PC and then being ported to the consoles.

Assassin’s Creed 4 Black Flag: PC Is Lead Platform, Will Be Ported To Consoles

Assassin’s Creed 4 has a new lead platform in the PC and this has been confirmed by Ubisoft Singapore. Hugues Ricour, senior producer of the game, has told Edge that they along with five other studios are helping Ubisoft Montreal create this behemoth.

“So we do work on a high-end PC, and that helps, that simplifies things,” he said. “We are discovering these opportunities for Assassin’s Creed in general so we know games are becoming more social, more connected, and we know this next generation is going to help us.”

“Assassin’s Creed, originally, was a very singleplayer focused game but we have a section of our audience that loves the multiplayer. However, a lot of our fans are very engaged with the story, and the narrative, so how do we combine this with a connected experience? It’s still to be defined and we have a few good ideas. The game will remain true to its roots, and its roots are in the narrative and immersing the player into an experience and a story.”

The PS4 allows them to use more social aspects to enhance the game and it is first being made on the PC and then being ported to the consoles.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 15, 2013)

Looks less and less impressive with every trailer TBH. The original reveal trailer had me thinking "Holy ****!!! This is gonna be awesome!!!" while this one has me thinking something along the lines of "Yep. Its Assassin's Creed alright."


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

Leaf of faith from Ship.. 
Perfect!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2013)

new gameplay with commentary...a lot to do in this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Game looks nice but I miss that Eagle cape.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

That's Eagle's peak..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh come on now. So many games, so many dresses, characters and all. Its hard to keep track of that.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

BTW, that's a huge map in the gameplay.. 
Holy mother of Assassin creed!! 

Any news on whether Desmond is alive or not???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess story of Desmond is gone for good. They might have a new protagonist in Present also.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

Wiki says,

*Release date(s)**PlayStation 3*, *Wii U*, *Xbox 360*
[SUP]NA[/SUP] October 29, 2013[SUP][4][/SUP]
[SUP]AU[/SUP] October 31, 2013[SUP][6][/SUP]
[SUP]EU[/SUP] November 1, 2013[SUP][7][/SUP]
[SUP]JP[/SUP] November 28, 2013[SUP][8][/SUP]
*PlayStation 4*, *Xbox One* *Microsoft Windows*[SUP][9][/SUP]
Q4 2013

We(PC) have to wait till Q4.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Well ain't that normal for us.


----------



## RBX (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2013)

Blonde Assassin..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

He looks dirty


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## RBX (Oct 29, 2013)

Review by IGN : Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Review - IGN

and as expected "Disappointing main story".


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

AC 4 has got better review . and i am sure Pc version will be superior since it was main platform . Cant wait or this game .


----------



## RBX (Oct 29, 2013)

We can expect graphical improvements like next gen consoles on PC AC4 current and next gen graphical difference. | IGN Boards


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Review by IGN : Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Review - IGN
> 
> and as expected "Disappointing main story".


Well dont just look at the final verdict, in the review there was a lot of praise for ommitting the mistakes made by AC3 and the open world was really liked by the reviewer.
While AC3 had me thinking that I would not bother with a AC game again, looks like this one will be better than its disappointing predecessor.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Well disappointing story is honestly not new for me, I was expecting this already. This happens when you try to make money off a series which should rest in Peace for good with all its glory but no they won't let it have its peace unless Gamers reject it for good.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well disappointing story is honestly not new for me, I was expecting this already. This happens when you try to make money off a series which should rest in Peace for good with all its glory but no they won't let it have its peace unless Gamers reject it for good.



Never trust ign reviews , if you look at other reviews , they have praised the game main story + side missions .
+


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Never trust ign reviews , if you look at other reviews , they have praised the game main story + side missions .
> +



As per my past experience, I don't trust any review, they are just numbers to me which I don't really care about. I like to play the game myself and then decide whether the game is good or bad.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> As per my past experience, I don't trust any review, they are just numbers to me which I don't really care about. I like to play the game myself and then decide whether the game is good or bad.


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

AC4 is is out now on Xbox360 and PS3! [IMGG]*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100722065931/assassinscreed/images/b/b6/Emoticon02.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## avj (Nov 15, 2013)

seems like pc version has been leaked


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

avj said:


> seems like pc version has been leaked



Aargh Matey! Off to the Pirate bay then me scallywog!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2013)

Started Assassins Creed IV-Black Flag
Playing in Havana,Cuba(Second Level)


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 15, 2013)

If anyone has played this please give a short review of the gameplay and story nothing detailed just one line indicating whether the game is good or bad


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2013)

AC3 starting was too slow paced . Story progressed a little even after finishing sequence 4 . But AC4 starting is just awesome , throw you into action , right from start which is enough to say that AC4 is better than AC3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> If anyone has played this please give a short review of the gameplay and story nothing detailed just one line indicating whether the game is good or bad



Gameplay is fliud and fast paced. It contains of 75 islands in and around west indies. The game is excellent and I am enjoying a lot.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2013)

it hasn't launched yet right...anybody preordered it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2013)

abhidev said:


> it hasn't launched yet right...anybody preordered it?



Just check torrent sites buddy.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just check torrent sites buddy.



Shame on you


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2013)

Very resource hogging this. Or I think my PC's giving up. HD5850 @ 900p can't be maxed out with FXAA. Well, PS4 is my choice then instead of upgrading my PC.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Very resource hogging this. Or I think my PC's giving up. HD5850 @ 900p can't be maxed out with FXAA. Well, PS4 is my choice then instead of upgrading my PC.



well yeah , pc port is just like AC3 , unoptimized . Plus it favour nvidia gpu .


----------



## avj (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess u guys are using wrong cracks...most of them are crap making the game too laggy.
pm me if u want the link to the crack i'm using, it is quite big (250 mb) but provides a lag free experience.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Very resource hogging this. Or I think my PC's giving up. *HD5850 *@ 900p can't be maxed out with FXAA. Well, PS4 is my choice then instead of upgrading my PC.



*NVIDIAGeek*

Kya h yeh?

BTW games for PS4 cost 4.5k each



avj said:


> *I guess u guys are using wrong cracks...most of them are crap making the game too laggy.
> pm me if u want the link to the crack i'm using, it is quite big (250 mb) but provides a lag free experience.*



Against forum rules


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BTW games for PS4 cost 4.5k each



Thank you, Mr. Buzzkill. GTX 760 any good? For my res and my processor (Phenom II 955)?

EDIT: Oh and when's R9 280X coming to India?


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Gameplay is fliud and fast paced. It contains of 75 islands in and around west indies. The game is excellent and I am enjoying a lot.



Thanks...will check it out once it is released excited to hear it is fun to play, never played an assassins creed game before


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> EDIT: Oh and when's R9 280X coming to India?



It already out there from last 15 days,priced @24k

*mdcomputers.in/SAPPHIRE-GRAPHICS-CARD-DUAL-X-R9-280X-3GB-DDR5-OC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It already out there from last 15 days,priced @24k
> 
> ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::



Listed.Not available.
It says "Pre-Order" on the page


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Listed.Not available.
> It says "Pre-Order" on the page



might be not in stock.Though it is available in local stores


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

LOL Pirates will play game and complete it by the time it gets released, Internet is flooding with Repacks and all of this game and game hasn't even been released yet. its like Prototype 2 all over again.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> might be not in stock.Though it is available in local stores



Is it around 23-26K? Then I got meself a good deal.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is it around 23-26K? Then I got meself a good deal.



yes.Available in that range


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Thanks...will check it out once it is released excited to hear it is fun to play, never played an assassins creed game before




You'll love the series , if you start with AC1. It's just like a movie.. AC2 is classic..


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

Everything is true, nothing is permitted..


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

Nothing is true, everything is permitted


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Everything is true, nothing is permitted..



Its quite the opposite.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for correcting. Played AC long back, forgot the tagline..


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2013)

snap said:


> Nothing is true, everything is permitted




awww snap..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2013)

Shitty quote that. Not epic enough.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shitty quote that. Not epic enough.



you must be a templar :/


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> you must be a templar :/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> you must be a templar :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2013)

OH MY GAWD! Tis a pyrate game done right! The oceans are EPIC AS F***! Best thing I've ever experienced. Man, the sea is EPIK! I felt the "Holei shyt" when I saw a rogue wave. Darn, this game's good.

Hope the movie's good and epic as ever. Fassbender suits the role epic-ly, he's a badarse. Got a sick look, he. (I wished him to be Batman.)


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

i didn't like the sea parts from AC3 i want the assassin vibe in this not piratey


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/zodka.gif


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

snap said:


> i didn't like the sea parts from AC3* i want the assassin vibe in this not piratey *


But the t0rrent gamers are..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2013)

Sea part was the strongest point of AC3 , and AC4 have 40% see mission . Cant wait for this game


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

but the story of AC4 is also crap


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2013)

snap said:


> but the story of AC4 is also crap



Those are the guys who said the same thing about Arkham Origins. And man, were they wrong.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

snap said:


> i didn't like the sea parts from AC3 i want the assassin vibe in this not piratey



You will now love playing this AC4-Black Flag as it is awesome and have more than 200 hours of gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You will now love playing this AC4-Black Flag as it is awesome and *have more than 200 hours of gameplay.*



Any source to confirm that because games of these types don't offer that much. Hell thats greater than many of the RPG games.


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Any source to confirm that because games of these types don't offer that much. Hell thats greater than many of the RPG games.


Maybe he meant multiplayer part along with the usual story mode.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe he meant multiplayer part along with the usual story mode.



I am playing since 14th of this month and I completed only 29% of AC4-Black Flag single player.Now imagine how many hours of gameplay is in multiplayer mode apart from single player which has I think 150-200 hours of gameplay for completing all missions or to "achieve 100% sync".

PS: Here you have to travel by your ship from one island to another or simply quick travel once an island has been unlocked.According to one of the reviews I read it has 75 major and minor islands to discover and roam and one of the best gamepaly is you can steer your own ship and do battles with other ships of various sizes, sink them or capture them and add to your fleet.In one word it is simply awesome. This is one of the most sought after RPG games of 2013.

If you take Witcher 3 which will be released in Mar/2014 that has almost 200 hours of gameplay(open world).All the monsters from Witcher1&2 and some more are being added also which makes it one of the most sought after RPG games of 2014.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Well sp is worth 40-50 hour . After that you may find it boring , but AC series have pro multiplayer element , you really need good skill if you want to score good . I have spent around 50 hour in AC3 mp . So yeah AC4 is definitely 100+ hour .


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2013)

How's AC4 when compared to AC3 in terms of story?
Action started right from the start in AC2, whereas AC3 dragged till Connor grown into adult.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How's AC4 when compared to AC3 in terms of story?
> Action started right from the start in AC2, whereas AC3 dragged till Connor grown into adult.



In AC4 you dive into action right away buddy. Now tell me which one is better?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2013)

I am liking it even better than AC2 . Good pacing , beautiful soundtrack , best looking open world game and probaby the biggest one also .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I am liking it even better than AC2 . Good pacing , beautiful soundtrack , best looking open world game and probaby the biggest one also .



This. But not the epic feeling of ACII though.


----------



## snap (Nov 19, 2013)

Assassin's Creed have a lot of potential cause now as the memories are uploaded to cloud they can make games every year, pirates,renaissance period,american revolution and what not... they can easily churn out games every year. it may not have much story potential but the gameplay is just too good


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2013)

Where to find hampjack whale to craft weapon holster 3 ??


----------



## RBX (Nov 24, 2013)

Finished the game yesterday including Templar and Mayan armor. Took quite a while maybe because my GPU is too old for this; 28 FPS at most.

Screenshots:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/P4JOv5X.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/z4Gwwem.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/cHT7qgP.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/8xEQG4S.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/Rp4PJFV.jpg?1


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

^ Epic, especially the second screenshot!! Reminds me of dual-assassination introduced in AC2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2013)

My God, this game's one of the best TPSs. It's almost on par with ACII for me. The jungle sequence was breathtaking, so beautiful and the animations are amazing. I'm not doing primary objectives at all, first time in my gaming life. So much to do, the ship fights are awesome, the weather effects are THE best. 

This game will surely renew the energy of the series which was lost with ACIII.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> My God, this game's one of the best TPSs. It's almost on par with ACII for me. The jungle sequence was breathtaking, so beautiful and the animations are amazing. I'm not doing primary objectives at all, first time in my gaming life. So much to do, the ship fights are awesome, the weather effects are THE best.
> 
> This game will surely renew the energy of the series which was lost with ACIII.



+1 , have done only few main missions in 10 hour playthrough .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> +1 , have done only few main missions in 10 hour playthrough .



Too bad I need to sacrifice on the foliage settings.  What's your performance and settings?

Best plants I've ever seen in a game including Crysis. Great job, Ubi.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Too bad I need to sacrifice on the foliage settings.  What's your performance and settings?
> 
> Best plants I've ever seen in a game including Crysis. Great job, Ubi.



*s22.postimg.org/53yzomt7l/AC4_BFSP_2013_11_26_00_09_42_00.jpg

Getting 45-55 fps on 7850 2 GB . Graphics is indeed great . Also enslaved oddesy to west and skyrim with mods also have some best vegetation and greenery .

skyrim grass 
*3playerplaythrough.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/dat-grass-2.jpg
*www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/skyrimmod4.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 26, 2013)

^Oh, you have a 7850, eh? I thought you had 560 Ti. BTW, what's your processor?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

One question - Should I buy this game for PC (check my sig for the rig) or for PS3??


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 26, 2013)

PC!!!! iittopper has a 7850 and he can play at those beautiful settings, U can take it further 
Plus you dont get those "Next gen" effects on PS3 along with lower rez textures


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> One question - Should I buy this game for PC (check my sig for the rig) or for PS3??



Get for PC with eyes closed


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> One question - Should I buy this game for PC (check my sig for the rig) or for PS3??



One answer - PC


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

The question was raised because I want to weigh the controller feel for a hack and slash against the beauty of the game on PC.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Oh, you have a 7850, eh? I thought you had 560 Ti. BTW, what's your processor?



yes i have a 560ti also , but since i am playing BF4 so using 7850 for time being . processor - intel i3 2120 . This game doesn't take advantage of even 3 core , so a dual core with good gpu will do fine i guess .



rakesh_ic said:


> One question - Should I buy this game for PC (check my sig for the rig) or for PS3??



You have a decent gaming rig , users are reporting fps drop during combat/jungle in ps3 . So get it on PC . Plus its also 1k cheaper i think .


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 26, 2013)

Well definitely the controller gives a better experience, and thats why a Xbox controller is a MUST. 
Pick one today and reap the benifits for a long time to come . Then you can have both the higher fidelity of the PC version along with the feel of a console


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 27, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Well definitely the controller gives a better experience, and thats why a Xbox controller is a MUST.
> Pick one today and reap the benifits for a long time to come . Then you can have both the higher fidelity of the PC version along with the feel of a console


I had a controller before (bought it to play hawx ). Not with me in Blore currently. So dont wanna buy another now. Anyways I already ordered my copy for pc. Expecting to recieve the game tomorrow. I have to find time from BF4 to play this now


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 27, 2013)

Got the Game and Will start it today evening.  With Xbox 360 controller


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Started Playing AC4-BF again to see if I can complete more than 90%. Can anybody complete 100% not leaving even one point also.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Got the Game and Will start it today evening.  With Xbox 360 controller



IDK, but KB+Mouse feels so much better than X360 for this game. Controller is best suited for games like Darksiders 2.

Just my 2 paise. (Darn, paise exists?)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 27, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> IDK, but KB+Mouse feels so much better than X360 for this game. Controller is best suited for games like Darksiders 2.
> 
> Just my 2 paise. (Darn, paise exists?)



Specially my new G400 rolling on Navi edition Qck+. LOL <Just to flaunt the new buy>


----------



## snap (Nov 27, 2013)

finished the story  definitely better than AC3 both story and gameplay but only edward's story is great the modern day not so much

@nvidiageek

the story was definitely good and towards the end it became epic  only disappointed in the modern day story


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2013)

snap said:


> finished the story  definitely better than AC3 both story and gameplay but only edward's story is great the modern day not so much
> 
> @nvidiageek
> 
> the story was definitely good and towards the end it became epic  only disappointed in the modern day story



I never really cared about modern story anyway. Felt it was foolish.... for me.


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 27, 2013)

Started this game a few days ago. I have not been able to leave my computer since, for me it seems as good as AC 2. The open world and the "DO whatever the **** u want" feeling of this game is what makes it really enjoyable IMO.

BTW has anyone here taken down a 'legendary ship' ?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 27, 2013)

Does AC 4 need steam download for pc ??


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Started this game a few days ago. I have not been able to leave my computer since, for me it seems as good as AC 2. The open world and the "DO whatever the **** u want" feeling of this game is what makes it really enjoyable IMO.
> 
> BTW has anyone here taken down a 'legendary ship' ?



defeated man o war level 38 twice. But still cant take level 40+ ship.


----------



## noob (Nov 28, 2013)

the little details that make you fall in love with a video game :3




*imgur.com/7aPcB2w.png


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

sumit05 said:


> Does AC 4 need steam download for pc ??



Not necessarily, you can have the Uplay version too, bypassing steam alltogether


----------



## harishmenace (Nov 28, 2013)

snap said:


> finished the story  definitely better than AC3 both story and gameplay but only edward's story is great the modern day not so much
> 
> @nvidiageek
> 
> the story was definitely good and towards the end it became epic  only disappointed in the modern day story



Are the combats more challenging, or similar to other AC games


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 28, 2013)

got my copy of AC4 today.. currently installing the same.. longing to go the pirate way


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> got my copy of AC4 today.. currently installing the same.. longing to go the pirate way



you still have to spend around 2 hour for tutorial section . After that you are on your own  .

24 hour wasted on AC4 and only 36% done . best open world game of 2013 . I forgive ubisoft for delaying watch dogs .


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it really that good?? After playing AC3 i swore not to play another AC game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2013)

^After this, you'll swear to play the next one. I never did play Revelations and ACIII, left the series in the middle of Brotherhood. And now this game has me back loving. ACII awesomeness is present in this one.

The beauty of this, man, I'm in lurve.

*i.imgur.com/czyuM47.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/NBMqnhG.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/WzCIDzs.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/a5vM7e5.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/mWREod6.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/g91bMAO.jpg?1

Sadly, my FPS is is 27-40. :<


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

why dont you remove the health bar from option ? its of no use , since edward is a killing machine and with health regeneration and wall hack ( eagle vision) , he is god . I am currently playing it without any HUD 

*s24.postimg.org/gbhzeveph/AC4_BFSP_2013_11_27_22_57_59_31.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> why dont you remove the health bar from option ? its of no use , since edward is a killing machine and with health regeneration and wall hack ( eagle vision) , he is god . I am currently playing it without any HUD
> 
> *s24.postimg.org/gbhzeveph/AC4_BFSP_2013_11_27_22_57_59_31.jpg



Playing without any HUD is good for games like Witcher3 or Dragon Age2 but here in the open ocean its very difficult to see and complete your synchronizations.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

*twitter.com/GreatWallofChin/status/405761009291235328/photo/1/large

The coat is awesome..


----------



## Badmash (Dec 4, 2013)

Is the game poorly optimized for PC? I mean i can max out bf4 ultra preset at 1080p with 50-60 fps and crysis 3 maxed out with 35-45 fps but can't max Ac4? Everything max with AA to msa only and soft shadows to medium i have constant 30 FPS only  
Specs: 
i5 2500K OC 4.0ghz 
8Gb sniper series ram
sapphiire 7850 2GB


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2013)

^ turn vsync off .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Make sure you have latest video drivers installed


----------



## Badmash (Dec 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ turn vsync off .


Ehh then i get screen tearing ..



ASHISH65 said:


> Make sure you have latest video drivers installed


Its latest beta ..


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2013)

Then it will be locked at 30fps .


----------



## Badmash (Dec 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Then it will be locked at 30fps .



No its not, i lower the details and i get 60 fps


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 4, 2013)

Badmash said:


> No its not, i lower the details and i get 60 fps



I believe Vsync locks at ideal FPS at each of the settings (either 30 or 60 fps). I am not sure of the technicality of this but it sure will lock the FPS. As suggested try switching off the Vsync for once and check the fps. May be u can play around with the vsyn to see the locking yourself.


----------



## avj (Dec 4, 2013)

try running d3doverrider. You need to download it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Turning off vSnyc, AA and motion blur will increase fps as I have run the game without any lag in my HD7770 1GB.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 4, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I believe Vsync locks at ideal FPS at each of the settings (either 30 or 60 fps). I am not sure of the technicality of this but it sure will lock the FPS. As suggested try switching off the Vsync for once and check the fps. May be u can play around with the vsyn to see the locking yourself.



vsync forces the gpu to wait for a sync timeout before sending the next frame to the display. When you are above 60 fps, its completely fine. But when you fall below that mark, it will cause frames to be dropped, causing the game to feel jerky. Plus, since frames get dropped, the "average" fps drops, making it a further jarring experience.
Also as the display is waiting for the next frame to be delivered, the screen will not be updated as soon as its available, so you will experience input lag.

Hope that clears out the technicality for anyone interested


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> vsync forces the gpu to wait for a sync timeout before sending the next frame to the display. When you are above 60 fps, its completely fine. But when you fall below that mark, it will cause frames to be dropped, causing the game to feel jerky. Plus, since frames get dropped, the "average" fps drops, making it a further jarring experience.
> Also as the display is waiting for the next frame to be delivered, the screen will not be updated as soon as its available, so you will experience input lag.
> 
> Hope that clears out the technicality for anyone interested



+1


----------



## Badmash (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah v sync on locks the fps to 30! And if  i turn it off then i get around 40+. IS there any way to stop screen tearing if i turn off v sync?



avj said:


> try running d3doverrider. You need to download it.


What is this?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm having a tough time trying to play BF4. This game is so, so amazing. Never played a game to this level since Crysis.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 6, 2013)

^ same here .50 hour completed ( 56% done) . I am on sequence 8  .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ same here .50 hour completed ( 56% done) . I am on sequence 8  .



Don't worry slowly complete the main story but in the mean time complete the Assassins, the Templars and the Treasures as well but finding the treasures are somewhat boring as we have to search which map co-relates to which island.Its really stupid and boring unless there is an indication when we equip the map.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Don't worry slowly complete the main story but in the mean time complete the Assassins, the Templars and the Treasures as well but finding the treasures are somewhat boring as we have to search which map co-relates to which island.Its really stupid and boring unless there is an indication when we equip the map.



If a treasure is indicated while you equip the map is it really a treasure hunt?? Think about it 

True that the game is amazing.. I am fully onto it.. My BF4 is lying aside as well


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 7, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Yeah v sync on locks the fps to 30! And if  i turn it off then i get around 40+. IS there any way to stop screen tearing if i turn off v sync?



Not possible, unless you are become a lucky owner of a GSync enabled monitor


----------



## avj (Dec 7, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Yeah v sync on locks the fps to 30! And if  i turn it off then i get around 40+. IS there any way to stop screen tearing if i turn off v sync?
> 
> 
> What is this?



it helps in getting better fps when it falls below 60 and vsync locks it to 30.
it enforces triple buffering.U need to to run it with vsync turned on.Try it and see.

proof
*forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/810698-Important-D3DOverrider-question-Forums


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> finding the treasures are somewhat boring as we have to search which map co-relates to which island.Its really stupid and boring unless there is an indication when we equip the map.



Coordinates of treasure are displayed at bottom right.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2013)

I just defeated a Lvl 60 Man o' War. 

By climbing it stealthily and killing the crew. 

I thought Ubi would be dumb not to include this feature, but I was very wrong. Well, Man o' War was stationary, so....


----------



## avj (Dec 7, 2013)

if u are looking for a challenge go for legendary not man o wars.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2013)

avj said:


> if u are looking for a challenge go for legendary not man o wars.



That comes later. "Patience is a virtue, lad". 

The twist was f*8kin' great. And also, it was freaking hot too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just defeated a Lvl 60 Man o' War.
> 
> By climbing it stealthily and killing the crew.
> 
> I thought Ubi would be dumb not to include this feature, but I was very wrong. Well, Man o' War was stationary, so....



Were u able to send it to your fleet after that ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2013)

^That's what I did. Since my wanted level was nil and no damage was taken, I sent it to the fleet.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^That's what I did. Since my wanted level was nil and no damage was taken, I sent it to the fleet.



LOL great man.. 

What have you all upgraded so far on your jackdraws??

I have acquired all mortar unlocks, the harpooling and other smaller ones. The quest now is to upgrade my side guns and hull armour (1 more lvl on hull armour will make the ship crazy strong)


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Hull armour , broadside cannon  and stroger round shot are the most important upgrade . Without that , you will get pawned by legendary ship .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Hull armour , broadside cannon  and stroger round shot are the most important upgrade . Without that , you will get pawned by legendary ship .



Yup true that.. Broadside cannon requires lot of looting to be done to aquire the whole set.

Hull armour is just one more upgrade away. I have the metal and wood, but thinking if I shud use it for broadside (300 metal) or upgrade hull armour to max it out. Any suggestion? Metal is hard to find.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Yup true that.. Broadside cannon requires lot of looting to be done to aquire the whole set.
> 
> Hull armour is just one more upgrade away. I have the metal and wood, but thinking if I shud use it for broadside (300 metal) or upgrade hull armour to max it out. Any suggestion? Metal is hard to find.



If you want to take legendary ship , then upgrading hull armour only will not help you much . it depends on the preference , but i upgraded hull armour and cannon side by side . One you get wanted meter high , the ship that comes to attack you have lot of metal part ( 100-180) . Before attacking any ship/enemy , see the content using spyglass . 

IF it has material that you require for upgradating jackdaw , then take over that ship . If not , then just destroy it , you will still get the metal,wood , rum , but only half . 

The mission where you have to find keys to loot plantation can also give you metal part in large quantity .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> If you want to take legendary ship , then upgrading hull armour only will not help you much . it depends on the preference , but i upgraded hull armour and cannon side by side . One you get wanted meter high , the ship that comes to attack you have lot of metal part ( 100-180) . Before attacking any ship/enemy , see the content using spyglass .
> 
> IF it has material that you require for upgradating jackdaw , then take over that ship . If not , then just destroy it , you will still get the metal,wood , rum , but only half .
> 
> The mission where you have to find keys to loot plantation can also give you metal part in large quantity .



I have unlocked every warehouse on the map I have seen so far and hull armour is just 1 step ahead, I got the large rounds maxed out. But now its the broadside cannons that are to be upgraded and Hull armour is 1 point away from maxing out (for which i have the resources already)

I am thinking of swimming to the legendary and take over the ship  parking my poor Jackdraw long away.. May be out of vicinity of the legendary 

Also, I have lot of money too with me but money cant buy you metal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2013)

You can even defeat any ship if you maintain your distance and keep on blasting it and not fall into its cannons or mortars line of fire.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I have unlocked every warehouse on the map I have seen so far and hull armour is just 1 step ahead, I got the large rounds maxed out. But now its the broadside cannons that are to be upgraded and Hull armour is 1 point away from maxing out (for which i have the resources already)
> 
> I am thinking of swimming to the legendary and take over the ship  parking my poor Jackdraw long away.. May be out of vicinity of the legendary
> 
> Also, I have lot of money too with me but money cant buy you metal



But you cant take legendary ship like that . When you go near those ship , a small cutscene start . And you have only two option - to fight or to retreat , no stealth .



bavusani said:


> You can even defeat any ship if you maintain your distance and keep on blasting it and not fall into its cannons or mortars line of fire.



Indeed .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You can even defeat any ship if you maintain your distance and keep on blasting it and not fall into its cannons or mortars line of fire.



Oh yes we can.. But only point is we should take no hits which is wat is difficult when you dont have enough damage to finish off the ship faster and a fight with legendary ship is not a walk in the park.



iittopper said:


> But you cant take legendary ship like that . When you go near those ship , a small cutscene start . And you have only two option - to fight or to retreat , no stealth .



Ok now thats interesting.. Let me gather the fire power and i shall teach the legendary a lesson.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 14, 2013)

I can also confirm that you can only beat a legendary ship. Oh well, that will be possible when a full-fledged pirate game comes out 

BTW, this game is awesome. I haven't played any AC game since the original, so I don't much care for the main story. But the graphics are awesome, the naval portion is a time sink. The only downside is that it is too easy, especially on land. Even if I am surrounded by 20 guards, I need not suffer any hit at all, unless somebody fires a bullet at me.

BTW, how evil and satisfying is it to shoot dead a brute when he is preparing to land a heavy attack on you? But even more fun is to shoot a berserker dart a guy with the long gun. He clears so many guards for me


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well am close to beating the game(Sequence 12) but still only 37% overall completion.There is sure a lot of side stuff to do but it gets boring after a while.Even sailing the seas and defeating ships also gets boring after a while.Overall a decent game but not great.Series needs a revamp.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2013)

Absolutely. It depends actually, some people might like it, all these pirate stuffs, but for me its nonsense. From first stage to last, all seemed same to me, its like playing a same mission over and over again!


----------



## iittopper (Dec 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well am close to beating the game(Sequence 12) but still only 37% overall completion.There is sure a lot of side stuff to do but it gets boring after a while.Even sailing the seas and defeating ships also gets boring after a while.Overall a decent game but not great.Series needs a revamp.



Just 37% ? You have missed the great part / The thing about AC4 is tons of side activities , underwater treasure , Fort hunting , legendary ship hunting , animal hunting , treasure hunting , unlocking the map , Collecting shanky , doing Naval and assassin contract , upgrading ship etc . 

Main story was meh , Honestly i dont want to play main mission any more ( i am on sequence 9), its a little dragging . But doing other stuff is lot more fun .


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

play the main story till the end it gets very good the ending was superb


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Just 37% ? You have missed the great part / The thing about AC4 is tons of side activities , underwater treasure , Fort hunting , legendary ship hunting , animal hunting , treasure hunting , unlocking the map , Collecting shanky , doing Naval and assassin contract , upgrading ship etc .
> 
> Main story was meh , Honestly i dont want to play main mission any more ( i am on sequence 9), its a little dragging . But doing other stuff is lot more fun .


Sorry its actually 44%


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Sorry its actually 44%






What? You're 44 and still completed the main story? AC series is best known for its open world nature that was polished nicely in AC2. 

Am yet to play Black flag. You guys are tempting me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2013)

*Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag*‘s* Freedom Cry* DLC releases on December 17, 2013 for the Ps3, PS4, Xbox 360 and Xbox One. Confirmation for *PC* is awaited.


----------



## RBX (Dec 18, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag*‘s* Freedom Cry* DLC releases on December 17, 2013 for the Ps3, PS4, Xbox 360 and Xbox One. Confirmation for *PC* is awaited.


The cinematic trailer is impressive.
ASSASSIN'S CREED 4 Freedom Cry Cinematic Trailer - YouTube


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2013)

Freedom Cry DLC for Assassin's Creed IV delayed on PC | IncGamers.com

Darn.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting mine tomorrow.  Can't wait to start the journey.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

Heard Freedom Cry DLC is not related to AC:BF, and it's good when compared to AC:BF itself..
Is that true?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Heard Freedom Cry DLC is not related to AC:BF, and it's good when compared to AC:BF itself..
> Is that true?


 Its a story about one of the cetral NPC characters in AC:BF


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

Finished the main story yesterday. Not a great story by any stretch of imagination, but I am satisfied with the money spent on it - gave me 70-80 hours of gameplay.

It shows 92% game completion for me and I don't know if I will play more. There are other games waiting 



Gearbox said:


> Heard Freedom Cry DLC is not related to AC:BF, and it's good when compared to AC:BF itself..
> Is that true?



It is not related as you don't play as Edward, but his black quartermaster. It is unrelated to the main story. Its story is better than AC:BF but it will last only around 5-8 hours.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah the only good thing about this game was it was pretty lengthy.


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

^^
its story was also pretty good


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2013)

OT: Guys, if the game freezes and Windows runs fine, is it a problem with game or hardware? I've overclocked like 200 MHz more GPU.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BbblD5lIEAAPe3K.png*i.imgur.com/DdQSccp.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2013)

Finished the story. Not a bad one. 

Now for me, Edward is as likeable as Ezio, maybe more. IDK why his 'rascal' son Haytham turn to Templars. 

:<


----------



## rst (Dec 24, 2013)

COMPLETED ac 4 (STORY)

NICE GAME


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Liked the neval battles...game is pretty spectacular, i use to waste much time doing full speed my black pearl...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

Naval battles are the best part of the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

[youtube]jZwk3Ap8yBI[/youtube]

My-o'-my.


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2013)

'Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag' Wiki: 5 Naval Combat Tips You Need To Know, Including Where To Find Biggest Ships And Best Supplies


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2013)

Edward is also most handsome among all assassin . But when it come to flirting Ezio is best . Haytham and Conner both look gay and ugly .


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn.. This game lags like hell on my i5 with a radeon 6870. When is the proper patches and drivers coming out. I am tired of waiting.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Damn.. This game lags like hell on my i5 with a radeon 6870. When is the proper patches and drivers coming out. I am tired of waiting.



Its because of your GPU as I did not get any lag on my PC(see the siggy) but I turned off some settings in the display settings.Turn off V-Sync,AA and Motion Blur to increase some performance.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Its because of your GPU as I did not get any lag on my PC(see the siggy) but I turned off some settings in the display settings.Turn off V-Sync,AA and Motion Blur to increase some performance.



Resolution? Actually I pretty much had max'd out everything.. :/ Was getting around 12-18FPS... Lulz XD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Resolution? Actually I pretty much had max'd out everything.. :/ Was getting around 12-18FPS... Lulz XD



The most common resolution is 1920x1080 which I think most gamers use but to get some more FPS we have to turn off some settings.In closed environments you will get 30fps but in naval battles and open environments you will get 25fps.This is what I get and is sufficient to run and enjoy the game.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The most common resolution is 1920x1080 which I think most gamers use but to get some more FPS we have to turn off some settings.In closed environments you will get 30fps but in naval battles and open environments you will get 25fps.This is what I get and is sufficient to run and enjoy the game.



I think I will wait 30FPS is acceptable but still laggy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Resolution? Actually I pretty much had max'd out everything.. :/ Was getting around 12-18FPS... Lulz XD



 You don't need to max every game. Turn the settings down/off - specially AA and V sync


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> You don't need to max every game. Turn the settings down/off - specially AA and V sync



Well said.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> I think I will wait 30FPS is acceptable but still laggy.



30 FPS is decent and lag free. If you still think its laggy, I would be interested on an explanation of what is lag for you to understand the issue better. As people suggested, tone down AA and other settings for a reasonable FPS.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 1, 2014)

Turn of God rays , lower down shadow quality and antialising and disable Vsync .


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there any lags in particular segment of AC4, like Boston of AC3?


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> 30 FPS is decent and lag free. If you still think its laggy, *I would be interested on an explanation of what is lag for you to understand the issue better*. As people suggested, tone down AA and other settings for a reasonable FPS.



Motion is not fluid..

P.S. I will update the game to the latest patch and install the latest drivers (v13.12) and turn down the settings.. Thanks for the help guys.. 




iittopper said:


> Turn of God rays , lower down shadow quality and antialising and disable Vsync .



Turning off V-sync will make the frame tear.. 




ASHISH65 said:


> You don't need to max every game. Turn the settings down/off - specially AA and V sync



I can't.. My card is too old for that..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Turning off V-sync will make the frame tear..
> 
> 
> I can't.. My card is too old for that..


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> I can't.. My card is too old for that..


What's your Gfx card?


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> What's your Gfx card?



HD 6870 running @1000mhz core and 4800mhz memory..



ASHISH65 said:


>



Why the facepalm?


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Why the facepalm?


He meant to off the settings inside the game..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> I can't.. My card is too old for that..



what does your "I cant" mean? Do u mean to say that you cant turn off Vsync and bring down AA??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

and turning off vsync will not tear your screen,it does only when your fps is more than your monitor refresh rate  - i.e more than 60fps in 60hz


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

if your card is too old then how can you get more than 60 fps hence no screen tearing


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Is there any lags in particular segment of AC4, like Boston of AC3?



Nope, AC4 runs much better than AC3 .. I hated the Boston part 
I have a HD 7770 and it runs around 35-75 fps depending upon whats happening in game (1600x900,. all high fxaa low)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2014)

Turn down Environment quality to low or normal. It's the most hogging. And also use SMAA instead. God rays is shite, turn it off.



iittopper said:


> Edward is also most handsome among all assassin . But when it come to flirting Ezio is best . Haytham and Conner both look gay and ugly .



Sadly ACIV has no ladies in it (err... I mean... you know). I thought there'd be after watching the teaser trailer. :<


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am experiencing graphical corruption randomly while playing ac4,i have a geforce 450-has anyone else experienced this issue?All other games including newer ones like BF4,COD:ghosts etc run just fine on my system,even though i don't have the latest drivers installed for my gpu.Will installing all the official patches fix this problem?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2014)

Where to find large quantities of metal ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2014)

The story in this sequel is repetitive but the naval battles are good and fun to play.That's why I like Witcher.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna sound weird but I didn't have any lags at 1080p at pretty much max settings minus vsync. had low motion blur and 2x aa.
The lowest it dropped to once was 24/26 fps. Mostly it was above 30. :O
Its supposed to perform even better on a 6870.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay.. So I installed 13.12 WHQL catalyst and updated the game to 1.03. Now I get around 31-40FPS on land, and 42-55FPS on water. Here are the settings I use:

*i.imgur.com/f9DI7LY.jpg

One annoying thing screen tearing is visible even though the FPS is lower than my screen refresh rate (60Hz).. Its present even after turning on V-Sync@30FPS.




Jripper said:


> This is gonna sound weird but I didn't have any lags at 1080p at pretty much max settings minus vsync. had low motion blur and 2x aa.
> The lowest it dropped to once was 24/26 fps. Mostly it was above 30. :O
> Its supposed to perform even better on a 6870.



Hmmm.. What is your game version and catalyst driver version? Post a link to your settings in the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Where to find large quantities of metal ?



Bump ?


----------



## Jripper (Jan 7, 2014)

@rajnusker I uninstalled the game a few days back man. But I'm on catalyst 13.09. And pretty much everything was high/very high. I remember the settings though.
shadow quality:- medium/normal
AA:- the lowest one
ambient occlusion:- lowest option
vsync:- off.

Rest everything was maxed out. And yes I used to get pretty much the same. 30-40fps on land and 40-50 fps on water.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> One annoying thing screen tearing is visible even though the FPS is lower than my screen refresh rate (60Hz).. Its present even after turning on V-Sync@30FPS.



Use d3doverrider (google it) to force triple buffering on. Problem solved, i guarantee it


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Use d3doverrider (google it) to force triple buffering on. Problem solved, i guarantee it



What is triple buffering? Do I need to have V-sync turned on for this to work?



Jripper said:


> @rajnusker I uninstalled the game a few days back man. But I'm on catalyst 13.09. And pretty much everything was high/very high. I remember the settings though.
> shadow quality:- medium/normal
> AA:- the lowest one
> ambient occlusion:- lowest option
> ...



Seems overall my settings are bit higher than yours. I hope more updates comes out to improve the performance further.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> What is triple buffering? Do I need to have V-sync turned on for this to work?



This games uses Double Buffering, Triple Buffering Keeps your Fps at high without any slowdown with displaying of frames.

Download d3doverrider - Run it as Admin - Keep running it in background - start game - turn Vsync on in game 

Link -  *www.datafilehost.com/d/49eec52f


----------



## iittopper (Jan 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Where to find large quantities of metal ?



Max quantity i have seen is 180 in some Man O war ship and Pirate hunters ships . Just remember , if you loot the ship , you get full content . If you just destroy it , then only half the content .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Max quantity i have seen is 180 in some Man O war ship and Pirate hunters ships . Just remember , if you loot the ship , you get full content . If you just destroy it , then only half the content .



When I first saw the question at instant I thought, WTH why is someone asking for metal in gaming Thread. Then I saw the Thread name.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

This game. Is. Amazing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2014)

^You've just started playing the game, is my guess. I was awe-struck every time till the end. 

AC has come so far and improved in every way. I installed Brotherhood and I can't seem to play it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^You've just started playing the game, is my guess. I was awe-struck every time till the end.
> 
> AC has come so far and improved in every way. I installed Brotherhood and I can't seem to play it.



Yeah.. It has exceeded my expectations. First AC game since AC2 which i have enjoyed this much.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

And i have him dressed as altair. Epicness.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2014)

^IDK, but I lurved Hatham overcoat over Ed's stock dress better. But Templar outfit was teh best.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm.. Have to unlock it u guess..


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

Outfits - Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Played whole game with legendary edvard eyepatch and pirate hat..lol


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*

Is it just me or does AC4 gets boring over time? I mean attacking and boarding every ship is the same process, and with a fully upgraded ship incl. elite ram, hull and mortar taking any ship takes about 2/3 hits, and then there's the same old process to board the ship, I have enough money and nowhere to spend it(60k+), the land missions are same, absolutely same as I mentioned before, I had the energy for the first 30-40 hrs, now that I have already become stronger than all the ships in the entire sea(minus legendary ships one of which is already down). 

The game seems more like a chore rather than exciting, and this is coming from a guy who spend over 600hrs or even more on Fallout 3 and NV separately, there are so many random choices and events that take place in those games, even Witcher 2 had variation with two distinct story lines, but AC4 has become boring with time, right now I don't even care anymore, randomly attacking man-o-wars/frigates when I feel like it, already have enough metal/wood/cloth etc, gotten through most of the treasures. 

Life at sea can become boring, specially if you played like me and tried to achieve 100% completion, even before sequence 5 which I believe is not even halfway of the game I have a fully upgraded ship minus a few elite upgrades, all but 2 forts destroyed, naval missions almost all done, same with contracts, and the challenge is completely gone.

One of the biggest gripes I have with the game is when upgrading ship the appearance do not change at all, for the love of the lord, when we spend hours gathering money and stuff to upgrade a ship at least change its appearance a bit, you can change the sail colors but that's it. Also the hometown(great inagua) is completely useless, there is no reason for me to ever go back there anymore or upgrade it. I'll just finish the rest of the main missions and be done with it. And then get back to Fallout 3 

AC4 felt great when I started it, first game to portray piracy in a grand manner and accurate to somewhat, but it quickly turn boring and repetitive.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



tkin said:


> Is it just me or does AC4 gets boring over time? I mean attacking and boarding every ship is the same process, and with a fully upgraded ship incl. elite ram, hull and mortar taking any ship takes about 2/3 hits, and then there's the same old process to board the ship, I have enough money and nowhere to spend it(60k+), the land missions are same, absolutely same as I mentioned before, I had the energy for the first 30-40 hrs, now that I have already become stronger than all the ships in the entire sea(minus legendary ships one of which is already down).
> 
> The game seems more like a chore rather than exciting, and this is coming from a guy who spend over 600hrs or even more on Fallout 3 and NV separately, there are so many random choices and events that take place in those games, even Witcher 2 had variation with two distinct story lines, but AC4 has become boring with time, right now I don't even care anymore, randomly attacking man-o-wars/frigates when I feel like it, already have enough metal/wood/cloth etc, gotten through most of the treasures.
> 
> ...



I felt that at the end. ACIV was fragile, I lost interest when I gave a break and played BF4. I couldn't come back. IDK if BF4 is addictive or ACIV was boring.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



tkin said:


> AC4 felt great when I started it, first game to portray piracy in a grand manner and accurate to somewhat, but it quickly turn boring and repetitive.



Try Dark Souls, you will be amazed with so much content and things to find. Levels are crafted well. And helping others in boss fights or during invasions is fun.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

^^

post moved to the right place.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

ico said:


> ^^
> 
> post moved to the right place.



Thanks ico, missed this thread.



quicky008 said:


> I am experiencing graphical corruption randomly while playing ac4,i have a geforce 450-has anyone else experienced this issue?All other games including newer ones like BF4,COD:ghosts etc run just fine on my system,even though i don't have the latest drivers installed for my gpu.Will installing all the official patches fix this problem?



Same thing I'm getting, sometimes there is texture filling the screen randomly, it goes away after restarting the game, need patches?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

i.ve had this issue with AC since ACII.. everytime i increase the AA to above 2X, it fills the screen with bs textures.. 
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/803/ac3sp2012120720325997.jpg

that happened with AC3.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i.ve had this issue with AC since ACII.. everytime i increase the AA to above 2X, it fills the screen with bs textures..
> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/803/ac3sp2012120720325997.jpg
> 
> that happened with AC3.


I got this only in the last ship battle in ac3, when there was lots of smoke at the end cutscene, in ac4 I get it at times, mostly in havana and underwater shipwrecks, goes away after a restart


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

i got it only when i maxed out the AnitAliasing.. strange issue. even faced it with BlackFlag


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i got it only when i maxed out the AnitAliasing.. strange issue. even faced it with BlackFlag



Does a restart fix it?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

nope. 

atleast i dont remember.. when it didnt work, i just reverted back to the default 2X AA


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2014)

never happened to me though i got fps drop too much..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd
we have the same card but I never got that issue.. Try updating driver ? I played both AC3 and 4 on 13.9, try this maybe itll fix


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

naaah.. dont feel like playing again only for testing  

- - - Updated - - -

and im on the latest *Driver 13.251-131206a-165817C-ATI*


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm on 14.1beta, maybe that's the issue?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm on 14.1beta, maybe that's the issue?



Could be. These Beta drivers have some serious Sh1tty issues. I didn't downloaded them, waiting for a newer Beta or a final release.


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2014)

I've searched as far as i can, but i didn't get a possible explanation!
Here's the question - *How Kenway became an Assassin?*

Altair was born into the Brotherhood, so he became an Assassin by birth.
Ezio's father was an Assassin, and after his families death, he seeks to avenge the rogues. His uncle Mario trained to become an Assassin. 
Connor's father was sort of an Assassin and after his village was destroyed by Templars, he was trained by Achilles to become an Assassin..

Kenway is different. If you've noticed at the beginning of the game after the shipwreck, he and Wadpole reach shore. Wadpole escapes, and (for the first time), Kenway uses his eagle vision to locate it among the trees. How is it possible? Isn't the eagle vision is for the Assassins? People might say, he wore the Assassin outfit of Wadpole and was sort of recruited unofficially as an Assassin in the middle of the game. 

There isn't an possible explanation? Anybody's enlightened here ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> I've searched as far as i can, but i didn't get a possible explanation!
> Here's the question - *How Kenway became an Assassin?*
> 
> Altair was born into the Brotherhood, so he became an Assassin by birth.
> ...



He probably had the precursor genes, anyway don't go deep, even the hardcore fans agree that assassins creed 4 had the worst storyline ever, the story doesn't connect the assassins vs templers story even remotely, its just an afterthought, ac4 is a pirate simulator.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 23, 2014)

^ yep , try to think AC4 as a good pirate game . Modern day story in AC4 was crap which involved only hacking . AFAIk , game doesn't show that he become part of assasin brotherhood , only hint is given during sequence 12 .


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe he was like Altair.. He was the first one with eagle vision.

We did not question how he got it..

 Similarly kenway.. He just had it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Maybe he was like Altair.. He was the first one with eagle vision.
> 
> We did not question how he got it..
> 
> Similarly kenway.. He just had it.


One of the games did discuss it, the powers came from precursor genes, altair's predecessor had a precursor parent.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> One of the games did discuss it, the powers came from precursor genes, altair's predecessor had a precursor parent.



Exactly. Even Desmond had this ability but he just didn't knew how to use that.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. Even Desmond had this ability but he just didn't knew how to use that.



But he did use one thing without much training - the sway of his ass (like the assasins) when he walked.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. Even Desmond had this ability but he just didn't knew how to use that.


But what AC4 didn't discuss is that all the previous games showed that even precursor genes are not enough to make you an assassin, that's why Ezio's brother was executed so easily, same with his sister, she wasn't an assassin and his father was more like a scholar, so he also got executed easily by thugs and Ezio nearly died trying to save is family, he learned blocking, climbing etc throughout the game, later on he could take a dozen guards unarmed, so you need training to become assassin, same with Connor, he learned fighting like all other Native Americans, but learned Assassin fighting techniques later or(the game din't do a good job with this, he was powerful from the start, there was no actual growth, like how Ezio actually became strong by learning techniques).

But Kenway was strong from the start, he killed an assassin on his first encounter, an assassin who had been training for his entire life to become what he was then, then inexplicably he knew all assassin techniques from start(air assassination etc), there was no growth, kenway was as strong in game as he was at start, there was no growth, the only thing that grew was his enormous ego and his ship, that's it, the story was completely disconnected from the Assassin vs Templer storyline, AC4 is all respect was like COD, no story, no character growth, nothing, it feels like a multiplayer ship battle, with a dumb AI.


*I have some more gripes: *
The ship battle grows tiring after some time, the game has no replayability, I played AC2 3-4 times, see how things would turn out once I knew all the kicks, how I could tackle situations a bit differently, there is no such thing with AC4, you see ship, charge ship, fire some cannons/mortars, board, rinse and repeat, there are no angles there, soon you would have tried all possible combinations of taking out a ship, so where's the fun?

Even Games like Mass Effect 2 allows you to replay with all powers and upgraded to see how you tackle situations with all powers unlocked, same with Borderlands 1/2, other games like the witcher 2 has a complete alternate storyline, some games like fallout has so many damn explorable areas and random encounters that you would keep going back, some games like Binary Domain/Gears of War draws you with storyline, but AC4 get repetitive over time.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> *But what AC4 didn't discuss is that all the previous games showed that even precursor genes are not enough to make you an assassin, that's why Ezio's brother was executed so easily, same with his sister, she wasn't an assassin and his father was more like a scholar, so he also got executed easily by thugs and Ezio nearly died trying to save is family, he learned blocking, climbing etc throughout the game, later on he could take a dozen guards unarmed, so you need training to become assassin, same with Connor, he learned fighting like all other Native Americans, but learned Assassin fighting techniques later or(the game din't do a good job with this, he was powerful from the start, there was no actual growth, like how Ezio actually became strong by learning techniques).
> *
> *But Kenway was strong from the start, he killed an assassin on his first encounter, an assassin who had been training for his entire life to become what he was then, then inexplicably he knew all assassin techniques from start(air assassination etc),* there was no growth, kenway was as strong in game as he was at start, there was no growth, the only thing that grew was his enormous ego and his ship, that's it, the story was completely disconnected from the Assassin vs Templer storyline, AC4 is all respect was like COD, no story, no character growth, nothing, it feels like a multiplayer ship battle, with a dumb AI.


That's exactly my point. If am right, Altair should've trained by Masyaf - like Mario for Ezio and Achilles for Connor. Kenway is like self-made assassin, right from the start. He free runs, performs leap of faith, kills templars - all just by putting the Assassin outfit. Moreover, there's still a question of how he got those powers all by himself!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> That's exactly my point. If am right, Altair should've trained by Masyaf - like Mario for Ezio and Achilles for Connor. Kenway is like self-made assassin, right from the start. He free runs, performs leap of faith, kills templars - all just by putting the Assassin outfit. Moreover, there's still a question of how he got those powers all by himself!!


He could have received the eagle vision from his genes, as AC games have explained before, the precursors sired children with humans. With the precursor gene, their offspring, and in turn their successors all get the eagle vision, so Kenway might have a precursor as his ancestor. But the games had also portrayed the fact that while the genes do give the owners better reaction time, strength, intelligence etc, the persons must get trained to successfully perform assassinations, they can't just become assassin by birthright only, the eagle vision is a birth right, the techniques are not.

What Ubisoft did, was to create a naval combat game, threw in some piracy(perfectly done, though gets tiring), added an eagle vision wielding guy and some cr@p templer plot, some worthless modern world plot without any direction and had called it a day, I liked Desmond way better, and would have loved to play in the modern world.

A crazy idea popped into my mind earlier, they could have continued the Desmond bloodline, and someday his descendant would be the protagonist in Watch Dogs, from what I had seen from the review, Watch Dogs gameplay moves quite like the Assassins, although in a modern day.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> *I have some more gripes: *
> The ship battle grows tiring after some time, the game has no replayability, I played AC2 3-4 times, see how things would turn out once I knew all the kicks, how I could tackle situations a bit differently, there is no such thing with AC4, you see ship, charge ship, fire some cannons/mortars, board, rinse and repeat, there are no angles there, soon you would have tried all possible combinations of taking out a ship, so where's the fun?
> 
> 
> ...



Witcher 2 , mass effect 2 , fallout series are RPG open world game , they are supposed to have replay value . AC series never have replayability . AC 2 was story driven game , Once finished , i didn't got urge to play it again . Not to mention AC 2 was SP only title . So even if you complete it twice , your total hour must be around 30-40 . AC4 on the other hand focused more on exploring then story . You can easily give 40+ hour if you love the game . AC4 MP was also very popular with 30k PC player playing daily . This game has the biggest world/map after Just cause 2 ( excluding MMO games) . So for me , AC4 was more 'value for money' product then AC2 .


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> A crazy idea popped into my mind earlier, they could have continued the Desmond bloodline, and someday his descendant would be the protagonist in Watch Dogs, from what I had seen from the review, Watch Dogs gameplay moves quite like the Assassins, although in a modern day.


I would love to see a modern AC game, similar to AC3's Desmond part.


----------



## snap (Feb 25, 2014)

^^Ubisoft: Modern day Assassin's Creed unlikely - GameSpot


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> He could have received the eagle vision from his genes, as AC games have explained before, the precursors sired children with humans. With the precursor gene, their offspring, and in turn their successors all get the eagle vision, so Kenway might have a precursor as his ancestor. But the games had also portrayed the fact that while the genes do give the owners better reaction time, strength, intelligence etc, the persons must get trained to successfully perform assassinations, they can't just become assassin by birthright only, the eagle vision is a birth right, the techniques are not.



Kenway was a pirate. May be he learnt free running while plundering ships..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Kenway was a pirate. May be he learnt free running while plundering ships..



Hmm....Thats a viable possibility.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> I would love to see a modern AC game, similar to AC3's Desmond part.


Watchdogs 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Kenway was a pirate. May be he learnt free running while plundering ships..


Then every pirate in the world would be able to beat an assassins, the templers could just hire 50,000 pirates to decimate the assassins forever


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> Then every pirate in the world would be able to beat an assassins, the templers could just hire 50,000 pirates to decimate the assassins forever



Hmm.. Not every pirate got precursor genes and eagle vision.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Hmm.. Not every pirate got precursor genes and eagle vision.



And ubisoft didn't make the templars hire pirates.


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't try this at your game.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Don't try this at your game.


----------

